# good morning



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the way I like to start off a day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat homer, congrats !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the cat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Purrrrfect look'in cat homer. That one would make a great look'in mount with the back markings it has. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice lookin kitty


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I say a GREAT way to start a day...............congrats!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the morning cat. That is definitely a good looking hide on that one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool cat camouflage.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one! What type of set did you take him in?


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

Got him in a dirt hole set on a 1.5 duke. Rear foot catch.


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

That is a beautiful cat. Good work.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Pretty kitty! Congrata!

Steve


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, cool looking cat


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats. Beautiful cat. I'd say it's a good day.


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

very nice kitty


----------

